
How corrupt is your country? - msdos
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClKPq7MWMAANQFl.jpg
======
msdos
One of the least corrupt countries was populated by prisoners: Australia.

How did Australia do it? Starting from a clean version 1?

------
cpt1138
It says perception, not reality.

